# stag fame handle



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 25, 2017)

Havent done a frame handle in some time. This is a 6 5/8 funayuki with Sambar stag handle with silicon bronze frame and domed pins. Steel is Damascus sumingashi with white steel core, quenched in water

regards
Harbeer


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 25, 2017)

Not bad for a hobbyist


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice, very rustic yet refined with the bronze. kindof reminds me of Yoshimitsu meets Saji


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 25, 2017)

chefcomesback said:


> Not bad for a hobbyist



thanks very much, I actually just sort of went full-time a month ago....at least trying it out 
I was a part time hobbyist for 2 1/2 yrs, been absent for the last 6 months
I've sold about 50-60 knives, mostly outdoor fixed blades, friction folders and a few slip joints.
I'm really just regaining my skills to be sharp again.

regards


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 25, 2017)

HSC3 said:


> thanks very much, I actually just sort of went full-time a month ago....at least trying it out
> I was a part time hobbyist for 2 1/2 yrs, been absent for the last 6 months
> I've sold about 50-60 knives, mostly outdoor fixed blades, friction folders and a few slip joints.
> I'm really just regaining my skills to be sharp again.
> ...



Congrats and best luck, keep in mind
Show your handiwork is for hobbyists to show their work , not for the full time makers


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 27, 2017)

That's slick... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Feb 3, 2018)

here's another stag frame handle completed
I need another hour or so of sanding and buffing but I wanted to get some pics before it got dark
pics aren't sharp, I guess there wasn't enough light 

6 5/8" Damascus suminagashi white steel quenched in water
frame handle of silicon bronze, kingwood and sambar stag
sorry I can't show the front side since I don't have the supporting membership yet, still trying to see if it's right for me

the last pic shows the blade with an etched edge transitioning to a polish as it approaches the spine.
going for a faux hamon look

thanks for looking


----------

